# Welches dieser 3 RM Element das Beste???



## hotknife (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

brauche mal bitte bitte die Meinung der Experten unter Euch. Welches der 3 nachfolgenden RM Element ist Eurer Meinung nach das Best von der Ausstattung. Preislich bewegen die sich alle gebraucht bei um die EURO 1600. 

bike Nr. 1
Ausstattung:
-Rahmen: Easton Ultralite Taperwall 18 Zoll/46cm
-DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float R Rear Shock mit Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung
-Gabel: Original verbaute RS Duke XC wurde durch eine Rock Shocks Reba Team (damaliger LP:579 â¬) ersetzt!! Inclusive          Poploc-FB am Lenker (damaliger LP: 99 Euro)
-Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
-Shifter: Shimano Deore
-Bremsen: Shimano Deore vollhydraulische Disc mit 160mm vorne/hinten
-Kurbel: Shimano Deore
-Vorbau: Original verbauter Race Face wurde durch Ritchey WCS ersetzt!!!
-Lenker: Race Face Prodigy Low Riser
-Naben: Shimano Deore Disc
-Felgen: Mavic X223 Disc
-Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
-Sattel: Selle Italia
-SattelstÃ¼tze: Rocky Mountain
-Federung: 3D Link 4-Gelenker
Ladenpreis: 2698 Euro zuzÃ¼glich RS Reba Team 579 Euro und Poploc 99 Euro= 3376 Euro!!
Das Rad wurde von mir 08/2005 gekauft, die Rock Shocks Reba Team wurde nach ca. 150 km von einer Fachwerkstatt eingebaut. Gesamtlaufleistung gerade mal 800 km!!!
Das Rad ist um- und unfallfrei und hat nur minimalste Gebrauchsspuren!

bike Nr. 2
DÃ¤mpfer: FOX RL mit Lock Out - Super Funktion
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Team mit Lock Out - Tauchrohre TOP (Brunox gepflegt)
Kurbel: Race Face Deus XC
Innenlager: Race Face Deus XC
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer: XTR - kein Inverse.
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Grip Shift 3-9fach
Bremsen: Avid Digit SL
Bremsgriffe: Kooka
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss 4.1
Naben: XTR - seidenweicher Lauf
Schnellspanner: XTR
Bereifung: Schwalbe vorne Nobby Nic 2.1 und hinten Racing Ralph 2.1
Kassette: XT 11-32
Vorbau und Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: SRAM
SattelstÃ¼tze: Thomson
Sattel: Selle Italia Signo Genuine Gel
Pedale: ohne
Der Neupreis liegt irgendwo bei 5000,00 Euro

Welches bitte Eurer Meinung nach ist/sollte die optimale Wahl fÃ¼r EURO 1600 darstellen?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe

Gruss aus Solingen

hotknite


----------



## Xexano (6. Mai 2007)

Drei Elements? Ich sehe hier nur zwei zum Vergleich... 

Anyway: Von welchem Jahr ist das Bike Nr. 2? 
Es kommt natürlich drauf an, wie gut die Sachen erhalten sind etc., aber meine Tenedenz würde zu Nr. 2 gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (6. Mai 2007)

Der Jahrgang der Bikes wäre wirklich wichtig zu wissen!
Ansonsten aussattungsmäßig ganz klar das 2.!


----------



## hotknife (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habt Dank für Eure Antworten. So, der Käufer hat mir zu bike Nr. 2 geschrieben.

Der Rahmen ist ein 2004er Modell - wurde aber erst 2005 aufgebaut. Die Teile haben unterschiedliche Laufleistungen - zwischen 500 und 1500km - die Laufräder haben am meisten mit ca. 2000km. Der Rahmen hat ca.1000 km.

Das Bike ist absolut geschont - kein Hardcore Einsatz. Liebhaberstück - Eines von Sechs Bikes.( Fuel 100, Fusion Floyd, Liteville, S-Works und ein Winter Bike.)
Zustand 1-2. Eher eine 1. "Aber nicht Ladenneu."

Bleibt das dann bei Eurer Meinung für die Nr. 2?

Sind denn die EURO 1500-1600 ein guter Preis oder eher angemessen oder zu teuer. Ich weiß, wer zu billig kauft, der legt fast immer nach.

Danke

Gruss hotknife


----------



## knoxvillj (6. Mai 2007)

da legst nochmal 500 drauf und gehst zum händler/internet und kaufst dir ein neues 2006er.
gruß


----------



## hotknife (6. Mai 2007)

So, nochmals Preisberichtigung für bike Nr. 1. 
Soll EURO 1300 kosten. 

Nehmen oder lieber Fingers wech?

Vielen herzlichen Dank

Gruss hotknife


----------



## rsu (6. Mai 2007)

Ist wohl auch ein wenig die Frage was Du mit dem Rad machen willst. Das Erste scheint mir auf die Schnelle etwas schwerer/billiger aufgebaut aber dafÃ¼r mit Scheibe und steiferer Gabel, wÃ¤hrend das Zweite relativ leicht sein dÃ¼rfte aber eben mit V-Brake/SID. FÃ¼r die eingesparten 300â¬ beim Ersten kannste Dir auch noch nen schÃ¶nen leichten Hope Laufradsatz besorgen. Die 160er Scheiben mÃ¼ssen je nach Gewicht/Fahrweise/Einsatzzweck evtl auch aufgerÃ¼stet werden. Du solltest das Bike vor dem Kauf persÃ¶nlich anschaun wenn mÃ¶glich.

Du solltest Dir beim Gebrauchtbikekauf auf jeden Fall die Originalrechnung aushÃ¤ndigen lassen (Garantie/Diebstahl)


----------



## hotknife (6. Mai 2007)

Hi rsu,

also ich suche die eierlegende Wollmichsau. Ne, Quatsch, ein wenig Gelände, Strasse, die Tour am Wochenende, die Runde um den Block noch Feierabend.
Aber auch mal ordentlich im Gelände draufdrücken oder ein Rennrad auf der Strasse "verpissen". Aber wohl eher Tendenz Tourenbike als schweres Gelände.

Da ich aber auch die "schönen" Dinge des Lebens liebe (schöne Autos, Uhren) muss die Optik, Verarbeitung, History usw. stimmen. Da ich die Sachen sehr sehr pfleglich behandel, sollte das bike auch die nächsten mind. 5 Jahre halten. 

Allerdings scheue ich mich da ein wenig im Laden locker über 2.000 Euro auszugeben. Wie ich mich kenne, bleibt das nicht dabei u. ich lasse noch ordentlich was verbauen. Da sind es auch um die EURO 3500.

Meine Frau hat schon gefragt, ob ich ne Macke habe, da würden andere ein Auto für kaufen. So um die EURO 1300-1500 für ein sehr gutes gebrauchtes könnte ich ihr ja noch vermitteln u. dann Stück für Stück aufgerüstet ;-)

Was meinst Du?

hotknife


----------



## rsu (6. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht weiss hier jemand bescheid inwiefern sich die Rahmen von 04 und 05technisch unterscheiden, bin da nicht so auf dem laufenden?!

Bike 2 hat ganz klar die edlere/höherwertigere Ausstattung und eignet sich natürlich hervorragend zum Gas geben. Die SID empfinde ich aber im Gelände schnell als unkompfortabel und überfordert und falls ne Scheibenbremse für Dich wichtig ist, dann würde ich zu Bike 1 raten da Du da eine solide Gabel hast. Hab selber die SID mit V-Brake und das Ding ist so schon sauweicht (70kg Fahrergewicht), möcht nicht wissen wie die Gabel auf ne Scheibe reagiert.

Falls Scheibe für Dich erst mal kein Thema ist dann klar Bike 2. Nach mM solltest aber nicht über 80kg auf die Waage bringen, die SID neigt wie gesagt schon sehr zum Verwinden (dafür ist sie halt sehr leicht). Für leichte Waldpfade ist die SID natürlich vollkommen ausreichend.

Wenn Du neu aufs Fully umsteigst wirst Du evtl auf der Strasse die LockOut Möglichkeiten beim Bike 2 sehr zu schätzen wissen; bietet der Dämpfer bei Bike 1 leider nicht


----------



## hotknife (7. Mai 2007)

Hi rsu,

na, Dich nehm ich doch zum Frühstück mit 70 kg. Mein Kampfgewicht als ehem. Leistungsschwimmer u. "Pumper aus der Muckibude" ist 93 kg. O.K., du hast recht, ich bin eine fette Sau. Also das Ende der Rock Shox SID.

Also wie man(n)s macht, ist es eh falsch. Vielleicht finde ich ja in einer Woche das FSR Stumpjumper besser. 

Wenn das bike Nr. 1 optisch u. technisch absolut einwandfrei sind, sind dann die EURO 1300 ein guter Preis für ein 05er Element?

Danke, Gruss hotknife


----------



## rsu (7. Mai 2007)

Ob fett oder nicht, darüber entscheidet wohl immer noch die Verteilung  Bei Deinem Kampfgewicht kannste Dich aber schon mal drauf einstellen dass die 160er Scheibe je nach Abfahrt ins Schwitzen kommt  

Ob der Preis angemessen ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich bei den Rocky Preisen nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (7. Mai 2007)

hotknife schrieb:


> Wenn das bike Nr. 1 optisch u. technisch absolut einwandfrei sind, sind dann die EURO 1300 ein guter Preis für ein 05er Element?
> Danke, Gruss hotknife



Ich denke ja, ich würde es für 1300,-EUR nehmen. Alein die Gabel (ab 2006!) liegt gebraucht bei ~300 Taler und der Rest fürn 1000er find ich ok.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2007)

Denke auch, der Preis für Nr. ist OK....


----------



## hotknife (8. Mai 2007)

So, hab das Teil für EURO 1300 genommen. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich es gehalt habe.

Habt vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Auf bad, Gruss hotknife


----------



## rsu (8. Mai 2007)

Dann poste mal ein Bild und schon mal viel Spaß damit!


----------



## hotknife (8. Mai 2007)

Da ist es

hotknife


----------



## soederbohm (8. Mai 2007)

Ist zwar ein 2003er Rahmen, aber trotzdem sehr schick.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotknife (8. Mai 2007)

War denn der "2003-Jahrgang" gut oder schlecht?

Gibt es die irgendwelche Infos drüber?

Danke

hotknife


----------

